# Thinking of moving to dubai with hubby and three kids



## oscarnans (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi there!
Very new to this forum, but have read a few threads and am hoping there are some like minded people out there (or at least in a similar situation) who can give me some advice.

My husband has the potential to get a job next year in Dubai (sponsored of course), and wants to move the family there for up to three years. We have three kids-4 and 3 (twins), and will have to consider schooling for them. I am a registered nurse in paediatrics, and can work if the kids are at school or cared for...but I've heard that nurses can get dodgy contracts and that it can be hard...in terms of cultural differences...any nurses out there??

Anyway, just wondering what Dubai is like for young families, what the schools are like, and what the living is like for aussies...eg are bikinis allowed on the beach?! Not that I wear a bikini anyway...more just interested in the main cultural differences I need to be aware of.

Thanks!

Julia
:decision:


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

There are about 15,000 Aussies here so you won't feel too lonely. Yes, bikinis are OK on the beach or around the pool, you can wear your usual clothing around the city, there are bars and pubs, all the designer shops you can think of, cinemas/tv.radio full of English language content. Culturally it's a true international city with 90% of the population from somewhere else. Just remember that it _is_ a conservative Islamic country, even though it's the most liberal and relaxed in the Gulf.

I don't have kids so I can't tell you about the schools other than that there are lots of them, they're private, the standard seems to vary (as it does anywhere) and they're expensive.

We have plenty of hospitals, clinics, medical centres so I'm sure jobs are available. I'm not sure if we have nurses on the forum but if we do I'm sure they'll be able to give you exact advice.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

There are about 15,000 Aussies here so you won't feel too lonely. Yes, bikinis are OK on the beach or around the pool, you can wear your usual clothing around the city, there are bars and pubs, all the designer shops you can think of, cinemas/tv.radio full of English language content. Culturally it's a true international city with 90% of the population from somewhere else. Just remember that it _is_ a conservative Islamic country, even though it's the most liberal and relaxed in the Gulf.

I don't have kids so I can't tell you about the schools other than that there are lots of them, they're private, the standard seems to vary (as it does anywhere) and they're expensive.

We have plenty of hospitals, clinics, medical centres so I'm sure jobs are available. I'm not sure if we have nurses on the forum but if we do I'm sure they'll be able to give you exact advice.


----------



## Maruda (Aug 18, 2010)

see some website for info

on prices : Dubai cost of living


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Nursing is low paid unless in a senior management or specialised position. Lots of supply from countries where wages are much lower - Philippines for example.

American Hospital, Welcare Hospital pay more than government hospitals and clinics.

Dubai Healthcare City might be worth a shot for a clinic specialising in Paediatrics.


----------

